# feeling heartbroken and depressed



## exocet10us (Jan 9, 2011)

When my wife and i get into an argument that she instigates sometimes i get so frustrated to the point where i just tell her that i'm taking my son to my mother's to spend the night. She freaks out and wont let me take him so once i went by myself and she accused me of "walking out on my baby" i just about wanted to throw up and i'm welling up right now just having that thought in my mind. I tell her i just need some space for a little while to cool off. I work 6 days a week 10 hours+ a day. I have no friends, and my family all live far away. Her entire family is within a 5 minutes drive which leaves me feeling a bit lonely. I dont know what to do she treats her sisters better than she does me and heaven forbid i ask anything of her. I am an excellent provider, and a great father. I recently picked up a hobby which is online gaming that i do about 2 hours a day about 2-3 days a week while my son is asleep so that it doesn't interfere with my responsibilities, and since then, it has gotten absolutely worse. I find myself the target of rediculous accusations i.e. "trying to hook up with internet chicks" or "not taking care of things around the house". I'm probably risking another argument by posting this thread but i'm just... i dont know feeling stuck in a major rut


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

exocet10us said:


> When my wife and i get into an argument that she instigates sometimes i get so frustrated to the point where i just tell her that i'm taking my son to my mother's to spend the night. She freaks out and wont let me take him so once i went by myself and she accused me of "walking out on my baby" i just about wanted to throw up and i'm welling up right now just having that thought in my mind. I tell her i just need some space for a little while to cool off. I work 6 days a week 10 hours+ a day. I have no friends, and my family all live far away. Her entire family is within a 5 minutes drive which leaves me feeling a bit lonely. I dont know what to do she treats her sisters better than she does me and heaven forbid i ask anything of her. I am an excellent provider, and a great father. I recently picked up a hobby which is online gaming that i do about 2 hours a day about 2-3 days a week while my son is asleep so that it doesn't interfere with my responsibilities, and since then, it has gotten absolutely worse. I find myself the target of rediculous accusations i.e. "trying to hook up with internet chicks" or "not taking care of things around the house". I'm probably risking another argument by posting this thread but i'm just... i dont know feeling stuck in a major rut


You sound like a really nice guy.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

I would encourage you to read all these links.

If you have questions, there are many here ready to talk.

I wish you well.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Stop asking anything of her. Start considering "No." as an option when she asks something of you. Think more in terms of 'me' rather than 'us'. If that notion is a struggle for you, all the more reason you should consider it.

You need to find a way to shake up your current dynamic.


----------

